# EL Guna Ägypten



## guese1 (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Fliege in den Herbstferien Ans Rote Meer
El Guna

Ist dort Angeln mit eigenen Ruten möglich?
Oder kann man nur Bootscharter machen.
Kennt sich jemand dort aus?
Gruß guese1


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Moin Moin,
 guck mal hier https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326659
 Anglerkollege Krallblei kennt sich dort gut aus und kann dir sicher auch was zu den nötigen Lizenzen sagen.
 Kannst Ihm ja mal ne PN schreiben.

 fettes Petri  :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Na in Geographie warst du aber nicht so ein Ass  Benny ist ein guter Ansprechpartner für dein Vorhaben


----------



## glavoc (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

vielleicht hilft'`s einfach auch unter "weltweit" zu suchen...mein ja nur, Ägypten liegt einfach nich in Europa. Daher:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=5
allein ein halbes dutzend Berichte übers Rote Meer auf der ersten Seite.
lieben Gruß


----------



## ralle (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Hab es mal rübergeschubst - der Geographie wegen !


----------



## guese1 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Hallo
EL Guna (Ca.20 Kilometer von Hurgada) wo wir in den Herbstferien hinfliegen
Ist nur alles künstlich erbaut und Sand.Glaube nicht das man direkt dort angeln kann oder überhaupt darf.Braucht man generell
eine Angelerlaubnis? Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten?
gruß guese1


----------



## mastercraft (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

also angelerlaubnis gibt es eigentlich, nicht nur fischen an den hotelriffen ist verboten.
wenn du erfolg haben möchtest buch ne tour .


DTG-Tours  ist ein deutscher der inhurghada lebt und fischertouren veranstaltet, holt dich vom Hotel ab und bringt dich wieder zurück, ich habe im winter für nen ganzen tag 220.-€ gezahlt- hatte das boot für mich alleine, boot war ca 18 meter lang und hatten richtig gute angelausrüstungen an board.

lg oli


----------



## guese1 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Und hast Du was gefangen?
Gruß guese1


----------



## Krallblei (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Hallo

Bin selbst 3-4 mal im Jahr in Ägypten zum Fischen.

Habe regen Kontakt mit allen Ägyptern. Polizei, Militär, Beduinen, Hotelmitarbeiter, Bootbesitzer und und und....
Niemand weiss von irgendeiner "Angellizens"
Es gibt Naturschutzgebiete. Die sind meistens mit einem Schild alle paar Hundert Meter gekennzeichnet. Dort ist es per Gesetz 102 verboten!

Fakt ist. Fischen ist meinstens in allen Hotelanlangen verboten. Läuft man 50m aus dem Hotel raus interessiert es keine Sau.
Hab auch schon in der Lagunenstadt Port Ghalib gefischt.. Die Polizei sagte mir freundlich ich soll dorthin wo keine Boote sind.

Fischen ist ohne Boot sehr anstrengend und mühsam. Zudem auch teils sehr gefährlich.

Fliege in 5 Wochen auch wieder zum Fischen runter. Freu mich schon.. 45 Grad im Schatten|rolleyes:vik:

Hab im im Forum schon einige Berichte übers Angeln in Ägypten geschrieben. Kannst ja mal durchlesen.
Falls noch Fragen hast....

Gruss


----------



## guese1 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Ich glaube eigene Angelklamotten nehme ich Dort nicht mit
Wenn Chartere ich mit meinen Sohn mal wenn es dann möglich ist. Werde mal in Hurgada anfragen.
Gruß guese1


----------



## guese1 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Nächste Woche gehts nach el gouna

Habe gelesen das man von dort mit dem Boot rausfahren kann
Schreiben mehrere von Adam&Saeed .Bin doch wieder am überlegen ob ich paar Angelklamotten mitnehme.Weiss jemand näheres oder kann Tipp geben?
Gruß guese1


----------



## Krallblei (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: EL Guna Ägypten*

Warum Angelklamotten? Wieso überlegen?

HM nächste Woche!? Nimm mich mit 

Wir fliegen in 4 und 9 Wochen wieder nach Ägypten zum Fischen
..:m


----------

